# Whats the deal with staples repair centers?



## Bhollaholla (Jan 20, 2010)

My aunt told me she took her computer to staples because it said low battery, but she has a desktop with no battery . Staples charged 70$ for a diagnosis and couldnt find a problem but still charged her. Then told her the problem was the hard drive and convinced her to buy a 250$ hd thats only worth like 80$, then since she diddnt know what the reboot disk was they tried to get her to buy a new os! I couldnt believe because all she needed was a battery for her mobo CLOCK! I knew how to fix it but nobody asks me for computer help. And dell is another company that tricks the computer impaired consumers by having horrible customer service and overpriced ram, hd, and mobo repairs.  People can save 100s of dollar by using newegg.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats why you never take your computer to an office store that supposedly fixes computers.  They will rob you just like Best Buy/Geek Squad does.  A reputable mom and pop computer repair store would have diagnosed the problem quickly and only charged her for around $40 for the diagnostic and the cost of the cmos battery.


----------



## tremmor (Jan 20, 2010)

that one makes me mad also. I would have raised hell. Directly to management. hands down,barred none. i know others that would have done it that way. family and friends will always call me 1st mostly. unless a warranty repair for maybe hp or something they recently bought for the kids. At least they always ask. 
sad....

honestly, i would not stop there. 
there's something wrong with this picture.
I would be a hammer..


----------



## wingwiper (Jan 20, 2010)

Places like Staples is only as good as the experience of the people that work there.

  It takes experience from seeing it before to be able to solve it quickly.

  Why didn't she make a phone call for a low battery/ why did she lug the entire system in for a bad battery?  

 help your aunt out, clue her in to some on site computer help sites.


----------



## linkin (Jan 20, 2010)

This makes me sick. I will never buy another pre built computer in my lifetime.


----------



## Gooberman (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah when i was a nublet my grandma made the Geek squad install my 8500gt (which i could of done)and they charged $40 lol xD for 1 min of work


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jan 20, 2010)

That's exactly the reason I try to get my friends and family to run things past me first. I don't know everything, but I can usually help. If worst comes to worst I would take it to a local computer store where the people actually know what they are doing.


----------



## BigSteve702 (Jan 21, 2010)

my company charges 600/hour for server repairs, and 1200/hr for surveillance system/server repairs. if i have to go install a camera, 1200. if i have to rebuild and upgrade a server, 600. i personally dont think my knowledge is worth that much, but GOD id love to be getting directly paid that :/

and when a server is sent in to get repairs, its 800. NOTHING i have ever done on a server took more than an hour to do. with the exception of a formula 2 mobo running server 2003, that took a few days haha


----------

